# I started making swimbaits



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Here are some swimbaits I've started making. I think they've turned out really nice and the action is unreal! What do you think?


And a few bass we caught on them yesterday


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks great! Kind of a old ringworm and sassy shad combo. Nice color also.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Good looking baits! And we see they work too! Those are great pics, and your son looks to be really having a great time! So how does someone go about buying some of your baits? Do you have an online site?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice looking congrats remind me of Keitechs nice job. Love the pictures what a great smile after a geeat catch.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks guys!

That is my wife's cousin and it was his first time in a kayak. He did great. My son is only four months old. Looking forward to the day when he goes with me too! 

That color is my version of bluegill.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice! They look great


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Great looking smile on that young man's face!! Baits look very nice as well.


----------



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

I would consider purchasing some off you if your up for it!


----------

